# Recovery compound?



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

After a hectic work family & training life it’s taking me an extra day off to recover. 
What safe easy to access compounds can I use so I can get back training much quicker? 
Thanks.


----------



## Bupkiss (Jul 30, 2021)

milzy said:


> After a hectic work family & training life it’s taking me an extra day off to recover.
> What safe easy to access compounds can I use so I can get back training much quicker?
> Thanks.


Can you elaborate on what you expect from a compound are you talking anabolic or a supplement


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

How well dialled in is your diet? That's one of the biggest factors affecting recovery and often overlooked. Nutrient timing is often overstated with its significance to muscle growth however it can have a small but noticeable impact on recovery. A small(ish) meal of fast acting carbs (IE dextrose) and protein immediately post workout can somewhat aid recovery.

There is some evidence that HMB taken both pre and post workout may also help recovery, but the jury's out on that on. If you can source it at a reasonable price it might be worth trying but I wouldn't go out of way to budget for it.

Of course this is assuming you are getting sufficient carbs and protein in your diet already along with the correct amounts of micronutrients & electrolytes preferably from whole sources rather than supplements. 

Mk677 does help recovery somewhat as well, but has other side's (bloat, edema, ****ing about with blood glucose) so YMMV with that one but it might help short term.

ZMA does improve sleep quality for most, which in turn will improve recovery. Again this is already assuming you are getting 7-8hours every night. If you're not getting enough sleep no sups are gonna help. 

Massage guns and drinking tonnes of water help flush toxins from the trained muscles which could benifit you too? 

However diet, rest & reduction of other sources of stress are going to be 95% of the game - sups are only gonna help that last little bit. Don't expect too much. Even anabolics won't improve recovery if these factors aren't dialled in.


----------



## ThatsLife (Nov 26, 2018)

@Uptonogood 

Have you any links to anything regarding HMB? 
I've looked into it in the past but found the small amount of studies on it were sketchy at best.


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

ThatsLife said:


> @Uptonogood
> 
> Have you any links to anything regarding HMB?
> I've looked into it in the past but found the small amount of studies on it were sketchy at best.


Nah, don't have any links - I've just heard it mentioned on podcasts a few times; and they all say the same thing - there's not a whole bunch of evidence that it's gonna have a huge effect but it may slightly enhance recovery but not to any great extent. Thats why I said if you can find it cheap you could try it but don't go out of way for it. Any benifit will be fractional at most.


----------



## ThatsLife (Nov 26, 2018)

Uptonogood said:


> Nah, don't have any links - I've just heard it mentioned on podcasts a few times; and they all say the same thing - there's not a whole bunch of evidence that it's gonna have a huge effect but it may slightly enhance recovery but not to any great extent. Thats why I said if you can find it cheap you could try it but don't go out of way for it. Any benifit will be fractional at most.


Pretty much the same as what I've read about it, not much conclusive evidence that it does much, compared to something like say Creatine. 

It does appear that it may be more beneficial in a calorie deficit though, but still probably neglible at best.


----------

